# Was kann ich machen damit die SSD fest sitzt?



## ubuntu1967 (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe ein Enermax Ostrog 3250 Gehäuse mit Schnellverschlüssen für den Laufwerkskäfig. Ich bekomme meine 1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC nicht fest, die SSD rutsch im Laufwerkskäfig , befestigt mit dem original 2,5 ' Zoll Einschub , hin und her.
Was kann ich machen damit die SSD fest sitzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2018)

Doppelklebeband?

Kabelbinder?

Schaumstoff?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2018)

Doppelseitiges klebeband und irgendwo im Gehäuse festkleben, achte darauf das die Kabel/Anschlüsse dann noch passen von der Länge.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2018)

> Im unteren der vier 5,25" Schächte befindet sich ein Adapter, mit welchem entweder ein 3,5" oder 2,5" Laufwerk in einem der vier 5,25" Schächte verbaut werden kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wackelt die SSD in dem Adapter oder wackelt der Adapter im 5,25"-Schacht?

Wenn alles nix hilft kleb die SSD an eine freie Stelle mit so was an:
tesa Powerstrips Klebestreifen für Fliesen und Metall, 2kg Tragkraft ab €'*'2,76 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. Dezember 2018)

*Abductee*
Ja richtig das Teil auf dem Foto von *Abductee* meinte ich. Es wackelt der Adapter im 5,25 Schacht, weil der Schnellverschluss nicht richtig greift. Was kann ich machen damit der Adapter im 5,25'Schacht nicht wackelt?
Allerdings habe ich den Adapter im oberen Laufwerkskäfig!!


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2018)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Es wackelt der Adapter im 5,25 Schacht, weil der Schnellverschluss nicht richtig greift.


Wie wäre es mit ein paar Bildern?


----------



## fotoman (29. Dezember 2018)

Wo ist denn das Problem, wennn die SSD im Desktop wackeln KANN? Wenn sie aktiv wackelt und damit Krach verursacht, gibt es irgendwo anders ein Problem, das selber auch Krach verursachen wird. Außer vieleicht bei einem internen DVD-Laufwerk fällt mir aber nichts ein, das nicht viel wichtiger zu beseitigen wäre wie ein mögliches Wackeln eines Laufwerkskäfig mit SSD.

Meine SSDs liegen zum Teil lose im 3,5" Laufwerkschacht oder auf dem Boden des Midi-Towes,. Ein Problem wird das einzig beim Transport des PCs, aber so oft ziehe ich nicht mehr um.

Ansonsten halt Filz/dünnen Schaumstoff besorgen und dazwischen klemmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Dezember 2018)

Kannst du den Adapter auch normal mit 4 Laufwerksschrauben festschrauben? 

Die Schnellverschlüsse hab ich in meinem Coolermaster HAF X auch, ich glaube da fährt eine einzelner (oder max. 2) unterdimensionierter Plastikpin in die Schraubenöffnung, klar dass das wackelt. 

Der SSD macht das nichts, die kannst du auch am Kabel baumeln lassen und täglich gegen die Gehäusewände ticken lassen, die sind sehr robust.


Edit
@fotoman   Du weißt wo deine SSDs im Rechner rumfliegen? -Du hast ja einen Ordnungsfimmel ;P


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. Dezember 2018)

*tsd560t*
Nein ich kann den Adapter nicht mit 4 Laufwerkschrauben festschrauben.


----------



## gekipptesBit (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe Filzgleiterpads genommen vom Baumarkt, das sind runde Klebepads in verschiedenen Größen. Zu Not kann man auch gefalzte Papierstreifen nehmen oder Pappstreifen zum einklemmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Dezember 2018)

Klebeband. Entweder doppelseitiges oder das gute alte Gaffer/Panzertape. Eine SSD vibriert ja von selbst nicht und ist auch nicht sonderlich erschütterungsanfällig.


----------



## fotoman (29. Dezember 2018)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> @fotoman   Du weißt wo deine SSDs im Rechner rumfliegen? -Du hast ja einen Ordnungsfimmel ;P


Ich weiss, wo sie vor gut einem Jahr nach meinem Umzug herum flogen.

Es hat aber seinen Grund, warum ich kein Gehäuse mit Fenster habe. Der PC muss einzig funktionieren und ruhig sein, die Kabel sind entsprechend befestigt.

Das klappt seit mind. 5 Jahren problemlos. Bevor ich mir für jedes 2,5" Laufwerk noch extra 2,5"->3,5" Schienen kaufe, um den Krempel zu befestigen, liegen die SSDs auch gut im 3,5" Laufwerksschacht. Ob die SSD dabei schräg oder gerade im Schacht liegt, ist mir vollkommen egal.

Wie "toll" die Ordnung im Gehäuse noch ist, wenn man eine festgeklebte SSD nach ein paar Jahren wieder aus dem Gehäuse entfernen will/muss, habe ich oft genug erlebt. Von daher würde ich sie heutzutage allenfalls mit selbstklebendem Klettband besteligen, nicht aber direkt ins Gehäuse kleben.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wie "toll" die Ordnung im Gehäuse noch ist, wenn man eine festgeklebte SSD nach ein paar Jahren wieder aus dem Gehäuse entfernen will/muss, habe ich oft genug erlebt. Von daher würde ich sie heutzutage allenfalls mit selbstklebendem Klettband besteligen, nicht aber direkt ins Gehäuse kleben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dinger funktionieren super. Beim Klettband hast du doch auch die Kleberreste.


----------

